# Freezone to Non Freezone Visa change



## meshinu

Hi all,

I need a small help!!!

I am currently holding a TECOM Freezone Visa, which is less than 1 week old. My visa got stamped just before 2-3 days. but now i got a better job from one other company in Dubai, which is a Non Freezone Company. As per my free zone company's offer letter, i have to pay the visa expenses to the company, If I am resigning within a year. 

So i would like to know will there be any ban or issues for me to change my visa to the new company? My worry is because the free zone visa got stamped just 2-3 days before!!!

Thanks in advance.

regards,

s.


----------



## saraswat

I would think, if you paid your visa expenses etc per your offer letter, then it shouldn't be a problem.. Best to check with the TECOM authority to make absolutely sure:

HOME | DTMFZA


----------



## meshinu

*Help required*

Hi saraswat,

Thank You very much for your reply.

actually I had submitted my resignation today and firstly they told me that they need AED 8,000 as the compensation for the visa expenses and later they informed me that they will not let me go. They are threatening me now by saying they will put a ban on me and they will not give NOC, even though I am holding a free zone visa. 

Also, I had contacted MOL on 800 665 and they informed me that free zone companies can not put any kind of labor bans on their employees.

So I would like to know why my company is saying like this? Is there any immigration ban applicable here in this case. My designation is Computer Engineer.

Please advise.

Thank You.


----------



## saraswat

Again I would go with what the FreeZone authority is saying. Used to be that information was not readily available and companies would get away with this crap of scaring/threatening their employees into staying. They probably realize that you are an economical employee for them and hence don't want to take the hit. I would get back to them with what the authority has told you and move forward. But do make sure all the information you get is valid, maybe try and get something from the authority in writing, at the very least a pdf/book of the authority rules in regards to employment....


----------



## meshinu

*Negotiation*

Hi saraswat,

Thank You very much for your reply and advice.

Actually, today I had contacted the authorities, DTMFZA Call Center and their Compliance and Assurance Department as well. And the information that I received from them is that the employer cannot put any ban on me and I don't require an NOC if I am moving to a private sector from a Free Zone Company. Also they suggested me that I don't have to pay the visa expense as well, as it is not mentioned in the TECOM Employment Contract.

Also I had send an email to them explaining the matter and they replied with a format for complaining to them about my employer. 

Now the best part is that my company is now asking for the compensation for the visa expense and now they are not saying anything about the BAN or NOC. And the amount they are asking is AED 12,000 as the visa expense where as the actual cost of visa is AED 4,500. Even I am ready for serving 1 month notice period and also was agreed to pay the visa expense up to AED 8,000. But now I am thinking about complaining this matter to the authority.

Kindly advise.

Thank You.


----------



## saraswat

Like i said before.. talk to the freezone authority and ask them to give you what they have told you in writing or a letter addressed to your employer with all the information they are giving you.. that letter/document would be the basis for you to go tell your employer to behave...

p.s: for any other query you have on this topic .. my answer is going to be the same.. talk to the freezone authority etc.. etc.. etc..


----------



## phothani

Good Morning to all 

Sirs i have a new tecom visa just stamped a few days back(dubai outsource zone), however i have a nice offer from a LLC company in dubai, my contract says i can terminate it with a 30 days notice period, i am ready to complete the 30 days notice period. 

Sir my query is if i complete the notice period & move out from this free zone company to a private sector company in Dubai is there any ban applicable. 

your guidance will be highly appreciated & please help me on this one. 

Awaiting yours 

Thanks


----------



## phothani

Good Morning to all 

Sirs i have a new tecom visa just stamped a few days back(dubai outsource zone), however i have a nice offer from a LLC company in dubai, my contract says i can terminate it with a 30 days notice period, i am ready to complete the 30 days notice period. 

Sir my query is if i complete the notice period & move out from this free zone company to a private sector company in Dubai is there any ban applicable. 

your guidance will be highly appreciated & please help me on this one. 

Awaiting yours 

Thanks


----------



## Asimfrombombay

My visa in TECOM FZ was cancelled before stamped three months ago. Now Can I get another visa in same free zone before six months if the same company is sponsoring me? Is there any type of 6 months labour ban on me?


----------



## saraswat

I am politely going to reiterate what I have mentioned atleast three times earlier in this same thread. Please contact the relevant freezone authority and get the information from them:

HOME | DTMFZA

One post in particular has the name of the office and experience of another individual that contacted them.


----------



## japan956

no NOC is required for changing jobs in UAE as per new rule but you have to cancel your current visa and some charges may take by your current employer AED 3000 and employer cannot stop you from switching jobs...talk to your new employer they can also pay for you and later deduct from your salary. If new employer wants then you don't have to exit from UAE also....if you want to exit then you can go to Kish Island or Omam


----------



## BedouGirl

japan956 said:


> no NOC is required for changing jobs in UAE as per new rule but you have to cancel your current visa and some charges may take by your current employer AED 3000 and employer cannot stop you from switching jobs...talk to your new employer they can also pay for you and later deduct from your salary. If new employer wants then you don't have to exit from UAE also....if you want to exit then you can go to Kish Island or Omam


Why are you resurrecting a thread that is more than a year old to say this?


----------



## ichagat

*hi*

Have a good day! I've been working now for 1year and 1month as a cleaner somewhere here in abu dhabi and until now I'm not being satisfied with our salary. Now I'm planning to apply a freezone visa. My question is, do u think my company will release me and let me to work in other company under a freezone visa even I didn't finish my contract? Do u think there is a ban or just wondering if maybe my present company will ask me for the payment for the rest month that I ddnt work with it. Please I need your advise. Thank you and more power.




Ms. C


----------



## Ivan lobo

I had 1 year labour ban from lcc company then i joined free zone company its been 8 months now i want to moveer lcc company can i do that is my labour bqn waived or is still valid


----------

